# Muteki 7500/Windows7/PowerDVD



## rodrigo.godoyyy (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Muteki 7500 and I use the HDMI cable to send the audio from my Gateway NV59C66u Notebook to it, until last week everything was fine, whenever I played a media file or BD disc I could read on the front panel of the receiver Dolby Digital 3/2.1, DTS 3/2.1 or whatever was the source audio.

Last week I purchased The Social Network Soundtrack, it's a blu-ray disc in which the soundtrack was especially made to be played in 6 channels. However, when playing on PowerDVD 11, 10 or 9 my receiver shows *PCM 48*, and only two channels light up. It doesn't matter if on the menu of the disc I choose Play Stereo or Play 5.1 Surround Sound.

I turned on the information balloon on PowerDVD just to check, and when I'm playing the 5.1 track it reads:

*Audio: LPCM 5.1
Output: LPCM 48Khz/16bit 6 channels*

But on the receiver says *PCM 48* with sound coming out of the left and right speaker only.

I know that I can choose *PL II, PL IIX, NEO6*, etc., on the remote of the receiver, but I usually don't like to do that, mainly because I believe it'll screw up the different levels of every channel. Besides, it would be pretty much the same to turn on NEO6 and play a regular two channel CD, right? So there wouldn't be any point on buying this 5.1 disc!

I'm still waiting to hear back from Sony, but I got a respond from the record company: 

_"The problem could be due to your receiver or player not being configured properly, or not supporting LPCM audio. Also, LPCM only works with HDMI, if you're using an optical cable it will downmix the audio. NOTE: The surround mix outputs in lossless LPCM audio. Please ensure that your system supports LPCM audio and is properly configured to play it back. There's no issue with the disc authoring, it's been quadruple-checked."_

So, now I'm wondering if I'm SUPPOSED to select a mode on the receiver, other than *A.F.D. AUTO*, which only plays two channels.

Many thanks,

Rex

PS. I already tried using both Non-decoded and PCM decoded output option on PowerDVD, but either way the receiver apparently only receives two channels!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 20, 2011)

make sure you have your sound card set to output 7.1/5.1 to your receiver, i have exacly the same set of speakers as you.

sony 7500 mu te ki.



you should not be able to set it to PL X or any other mode if your PC is set to output 5.1/7.1 via HDMI.




EDIT:
sorry for the late answer, i have no internets


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2011)

my guess is that your decoder doesnt support the audio format on the disc.


you yourself said you previously only had DD/DTS playback, not LPCM - so thats the problem then and there. can your disc or powerDVD do downmixing to DTS?


----------

